# Fantasy Serial - The Thrillseekers: Cadets of Gauntlet (First Episode now FREE!)



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

FREE! (11,600 words) 
#1: The Invisible Thieves on Kindle 
The Invisible Thieves on Nook




 The Invisible Thieves on Kobo
The Invisible Thieves on Smashwords

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.









$0.99 (15,000 words)
#2: Festival of the Saint on Kindle 
Festival of the Saint on Nook




 Festival of the Saint on Kobo
Festival of the Saint on Smashwords

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

4/12: New Installment Published!








#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Cover reveal for the next part of the series:


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

#1: The Invisible Thieves (11,600 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth are three boys from Oak Forest who want something better than their lives as common folk. They have come all the way to the city of Orrigo, the location of the famed fighting school Gauntlet. It is a place that has produced many of the best warriors in Tormalia, and they aim to be among them.

However, the realities of the situation soon set in. Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have no money for tuition, and go about getting it by any means necessary. An antique collector taps them to steal an old idol from the home of the city's ruler, Lord Gaviel Feigh. The boys quickly get more than they bargained for as they come to know the meaning of an old adage:

It's nice to look up at the sky, but watch where you're stepping.

#2: Festival of the Saint (15,000 words)

Nerris, Dist and Jhareth have gotten themselves in a fix this time. Just a month after starting their courses at the fighting school Gauntlet, they're sent to muck out Lord Feigh's stables as a punishment. They picked the wrong day to get in trouble.

An assassin makes an attempt on Lord Feigh's life and the boys from the Great Oak Forest get caught up in the chaos. Dist goes missing and gets in a dire predicament of his own. Nerris and Jhareth feel it's their responsibility to set things right. While they look for their friend, Dist has to save himself from certain doom.

Just another day in the lives of would-be heroes.


----------

